# 10,000 steps



## HippyChick (Jan 6, 2012)

Having been told I am IGT, and that I need to exercise etc, I thought good place to start would be aim for the 10,000 steps a day, does anyone else do this?


----------



## Copepod (Jan 6, 2012)

10,000 steps per day is an excellent aim - you can record steps with a pedometer, which are fairly cheap from outdoo shops or internet sources, or sometimes given away free via health care professionals etc. 

If you want ideas for places to walk and / or to join group / led walks, you might also find schemes like Walking For Health useful (if you're in England - other schemes in other parts of UK) - see http://www.wfh.naturalengland.org.uk/ 
or Ramblers (Association) led walks at http://www.ramblers.org.uk/areas_groups/groupswalksfinder 

Also, having a location to aim for / extra source of interest can help to increase your distances eg photography, geocaching (needs a GPS) or orienteering (don't have to run, can do permanent courses any time they're open [usually unavailable only when eg park is closed] or go to club nights or colour coded events to improve your skills)

Personally, I usually run / orienteer / kayak etc every week, but since knee injury on 25th July 2011, only exercise I have been able to do is cycle, but hoping to improve situation when I get surgery at last.


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 6, 2012)

HippyChick said:


> Having been told I am IGT, and that I need to exercise etc, I thought good place to start would be aim for the 10,000 steps a day, does anyone else do this?



Hi Hippychick, I try and do 10,000 steps a day - use an app on my mobile which counts each step, great form of exercise.. Weekends are easier than during the week because I work full time but the app works out a weekly average - for me anything over 7,000 is ok. Amanda x


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 6, 2012)

We also have ped's strapped to our sides semi-permanently. It's difficult at this time of year to get enough steps in with the short days, but we try to make up for it with static exercise and we also have some nice hills which increase the calorie burn.

Rob


----------



## HippyChick (Jan 7, 2012)

I do, have a pedometer, which last night I got out and put a new battery in it  I have tried to do this in the past, but it’’s so hard to stick with it. Now both my husband and I have reason to do this, we have mainly walked the dog, but your ideas are great, that should help make it more interesting. 

Copepod I hope you get your surgery soon and can get back to what you love to do. 

Amanda, have you thought about walking at lunchtimes? 

Rob, I think the pedometers, really help, it’s great to see how much you’ve done.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks HippyChick - I'd have gone mad by now if I couldn't cycle!


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 7, 2012)

HippyChick said:


> I do, have a pedometer, which last night I got out and put a new battery in it  I have tried to do this in the past, but it??s so hard to stick with it. Now both my husband and I have reason to do this, we have mainly walked the dog, but your ideas are great, that should help make it more interesting.
> 
> Copepod I hope you get your surgery soon and can get back to what you love to do.
> 
> ...



Hi there,
We've recently moved offices; previously we we're in a beautiful area of Birmingham great for lunchtime walks; now I work bang in the centre of town  I try and walk at least 7,000 steps a day and have built up a mini-gym in the garage; cross-trainer; rowing machine; small weights etc.. so if I don't do the steps I do 30-40mins in the garage, which would be great if it had heating.. Really looking forward to the summer; have even considered joining a rambler group...
Good luck with the walks...


----------



## HippyChick (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, Amanda, by the sound of it, you are doing really well on the exercise front well done. I am having a look at the links, Copepod posted, to see what's out there.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 7, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Hi there,
> We've recently moved offices; previously we we're in a beautiful area of Birmingham great for lunchtime walks; now I work bang in the centre of town  I try and walk at least 7,000 steps a day and have built up a mini-gym in the garage; cross-trainer; rowing machine; small weights etc.. so if I don't do the steps I do 30-40mins in the garage, which would be great if it had heating.. Really looking forward to the summer; have even considered joining a rambler group...
> Good luck with the walks...



Not sure exactly where you mean, Newto this, but guessing you mean central Birmingham, and based on my own experiences of occasional days work at Five Ways, I found I could cover a fair bit of ground along Broad Street towards New Street railways station, before heading onto canal towpaths. Perhaps not as nice as Canon Hill Park or Bournville, for example, but not bad! Had to eat sandwiches on the move, as not enough time to sit & eat before or after walking.


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 7, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Not sure exactly where you mean, Newto this, but guessing you mean central Birmingham, and based on my own experiences of occasional days work at Five Ways, I found I could cover a fair bit of ground along Broad Street towards New Street railways station, before heading onto canal towpaths. Perhaps not as nice as Canon Hill Park or Bournville, for example, but not bad! Had to eat sandwiches on the move, as not enough time to sit & eat before or after walking.



Hi there, I used to work in Moseley; now work in Central Birmingham (by Aston University) so not too many nice walks and only have 30mins break - I do get off the bus mega early to make up the walk home; so now I do roughly 6-7,000 steps a day and make up for it at the weekend. I'm also learning to swim (which I love love love) so when I eventually learn will be going at least 3 times per week..I need to try and work out some exercises for toning up my stomach; I've lost 3stone 7lb since last July and the exercise and swimming I do has done wonders for my legs and arms but my tummy needs a little work... Plus I could do with a boob job...


----------



## HippyChick (Jan 7, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> I've lost 3stone 7lb since last July and the exercise and swimming I do has done wonders for my legs and arms but my tummy needs a little work...



Wow well done on the weight loss. I am have to say I am loving this site, you guys are so motivating


----------



## Copepod (Jan 7, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Hi there, I used to work in Moseley; now work in Central Birmingham (by Aston University) so not too many nice walks and only have 30mins break - I do get off the bus mega early to make up the walk home; so now I do roughly 6-7,000 steps a day and make up for it at the weekend. I'm also learning to swim (which I love love love) so when I eventually learn will be going at least 3 times per week..I need to try and work out some exercises for toning up my stomach; I've lost 3stone 7lb since last July and the exercise and swimming I do has done wonders for my legs and arms but my tummy needs a little work... Plus I could do with a boob job...



You're doing well - swimming, as well as gym exercises, is good for toning up abdomen and arms. Once you can swim, you open up the whole area of kayaking, canoeing, sailing etc. I was a Sea Ranger, and spent many summer evenings at Olton Mere as a teenager, plus winter evenings scraping, varnishing and painting boats. A sixth form college teacher also took us canoeing on Birmingham canals. 

OK, well, Aston University campus has some park-like car-free areas, so perhaps worth a wander, although 30 mins isn't long - you'll have to eat and walk at the same time. Maps of Aston Uni campus etc on this webpage http://www1.aston.ac.uk/about/directions/ How about aiming for Burbury Park, towards Lozells? 

You might also like to use this website to find walking routes http://walkit.com/cities/birmingham/ (many other cities / towns are represented on walkit, but not all in UK)

I understand what you mean about Mosely / Small Heath / Balsall Heath having more options for walking in green areas than Aston!


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 7, 2012)

HippyChick said:


> Wow well done on the weight loss. I am have to say I am loving this site, you guys are so motivating



Hi there, noticed you come from Birmingham - snap, what area? If you don't mind me asking....x


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 7, 2012)

Copepod said:


> You're doing well - swimming, as well as gym exercises, is good for toning up abdomen and arms. Once you can swim, you open up the whole area of kayaking, canoeing, sailing etc. I was a Sea Ranger, and spent many summer evenings at Olton Mere as a teenager, plus winter evenings scraping, varnishing and painting boats. A sixth form college teacher also took us canoeing on Birmingham canals.
> 
> OK, well, Aston University campus has some park-like car-free areas, so perhaps worth a wander, although 30 mins isn't long - you'll have to eat and walk at the same time. Maps of Aston Uni campus etc on this webpage http://www1.aston.ac.uk/about/directions/ How about aiming for Burbury Park, towards Lozells?
> 
> ...



I love learning to swim; I really can't wait to be able to swim - My work colleague and myself have agreed to investigate the area we've moved too to see if we can do some walking..mind you I'll have to keep away from the shops especially Selfridges...


----------



## HippyChick (Jan 7, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Hi there, noticed you come from Birmingham - snap, what area? If you don't mind me asking....x



I'm on the border of Bromford and Castle Bromwich, where abouts are you?


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 7, 2012)

HippyChick said:


> I'm on the border of Bromford and Castle Bromwich, where abouts are you?



Kings Heath, there is a Birmigham meet in September where a number of the smashing guys on this site meet together...I've already put the date in my diary - 15th September


----------



## HippyChick (Jan 7, 2012)

Isn't it a small world as they say. That sounds like fun, I may just join you, at the Birmingham meet.


----------

